# Suffolk County Sheriff's Office



## onetime (May 20, 2005)

Does anyone know suffolk's hiring practices? Are they like every other sheriff in the state?


----------



## JaneDoe (Jun 3, 2005)

http://www.scsdma.org/

if that doesnt help PM me, a good friend of mine works there.


----------

